# Null Is Launching a Shit Coin



## Le Butthurt SJW (Jan 29, 2018)

What's with the new Your Currency option @Null? KIWI will be fucking worthless lol. How fast will it take you to exit scam that shit?


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Jan 29, 2018)

Le Butthurt SJW said:


> What's with the new Your Currency option @Null? KIWI will be fucking worthless lol. How fast will it take you to exit scam that shit?


That's not new


----------



## ___- (Jan 29, 2018)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> That's not new


It is for me because it's the first time I noticed it.


----------



## fortunecookie (Jan 29, 2018)

Wizbux 2.0


----------



## JaneThough (Jan 29, 2018)

Can we get the Bitconnect guy to take the stage for it? I'll buy anything he tells me to.


----------



## Un Platano (Jan 29, 2018)

Speaking of which why is the dindu nuffin difficulty so high now? I haven't seen a single valid share in well over a year.


----------



## Tookie (Jan 31, 2018)

Un Platano said:


> Speaking of which why is the dindu nuffin difficulty so high now? I haven't seen a single valid share in well over a year.


All the Chinese GPU farms switched over to it after Ether's difficulty spiked.


----------



## Super Collie (Jan 31, 2018)

Un Platano said:


> Speaking of which why is the dindu nuffin difficulty so high now? I haven't seen a single valid share in well over a year.



we need that money for dem programs


----------



## Unsuspecting Koala Bear (Jan 31, 2018)

JaneThough said:


> I'll buy anything he tells me to.


----------

